# Simplest Rom for Droid X?



## ESTK921 (May 12, 2012)

Hi all.
I have a spare Droid X and decided that since its still a perfectly good device, Id like to use it with PlayerPro and maybe a few time-killing games.
I was wondering if there was a ROM or some mods that have better battery life than most roms and use less RAM by taking out the effects and such.
Right now Im running an ICS rom(Gummy) and I know its not the best for the use of a music player. The battery drains faster than I remember.
Thanks


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

ESTK921 said:


> Hi all.
> I have a spare Droid X and decided that since its still a perfectly good device, Id like to use it with PlayerPro and maybe a few time-killing games.
> I was wondering if there was a ROM or some mods that have better battery life than most roms and use less RAM by taking out the effects and such.
> Right now Im running an ICS rom(Gummy) and I know its not the best for the use of a music player. The battery drains faster than I remember.
> Thanks


Try one of the older, Blur based ROMS, like VXR or Liberty. Both are 100% functional, and will give you great battery life as a media player.


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

You won't be disappointed with Vortex Reloaded.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmbasehore (Jun 30, 2012)

VorteX gave me the best battery life of all the ROMS I've tried. MIUI is probably the easiest to use, though, so it just depends on which of the two features you feel is more important.

I'm running MIUI V.4 now (ICS ROM) and my battery life is pretty good, considering. I don't play a lot of music without it plugged in, though, so YMMV.

Disclaimer: VorteX is Blurry, and MIUI is based on AOSP.


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Miui defx has good battery life and great music controls. Hands down the best for what you are looking for

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

LiquidICS

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking to do the same thing with my DX as well. Only problem... idle how to look up if I'm .605 or something else. Gotta re-learn my way around all over again. Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Actually, for simplicity and stability, try Shuii 2.5. The development is dead, but it is stock themed with tweaks. A perfect Rom without the goodies that new ones bring. Best battery life on my DX came from this ROM


----------



## BDM80 (Jun 3, 2012)

Waffleninja said:


> Actually, for simplicity and stability, try Shuii 2.5. The development is dead, but it is stock themed with tweaks. A perfect Rom without the goodies that new ones bring. Best battery life on my DX came from this ROM


Do you still have a link to shuji that you can post? I've deleted some old roms off my sdcard which i wish i wouldn't have and that was one of them. Mobile Sensei put out some no frills but very reliable roms in the past. I get bored at times and flash old roms. Matter of fact im on a rom right now made by mobile sensei called kochoid which runs trouble free and like you said shuji had "excellent" battery life. 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

BDM80 said:


> Do you still have a link to shuji that you can post? I've deleted some old roms off my sdcard which i wish i wouldn't have and that was one of them. Mobile Sensei put out some no frills but very reliable roms in the past. I get bored at times and flash old roms. Matter of fact im on a rom right now made by mobile sensei called kochoid which runs trouble free and like you said shuji had "excellent" battery life.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Uploading now, will update when finished.


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

CaucasianAsian said:


> Looking to do the same thing with my DX as well. Only problem... idle how to look up if I'm .605 or something else. Gotta re-learn my way around all over again. Lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Go to Settings->About Phone. Your system version will be in there.

Sent from my Liquid X


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

BDM80 said:


> Do you still have a link to shuji that you can post? I've deleted some old roms off my sdcard which i wish i wouldn't have and that was one of them. Mobile Sensei put out some no frills but very reliable roms in the past. I get bored at times and flash old roms. Matter of fact im on a rom right now made by mobile sensei called kochoid which runs trouble free and like you said shuji had "excellent" battery life.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


https://dl.dropbox.com/u/90052281/Shuji-2.5.zip


----------



## BDM80 (Jun 3, 2012)

Waffleninja said:


> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/90052281/Shuji-2.5.zip


Thank you very much for uploading and sharing that. I still have a couple roms from mobile sensei on my sdcard, one of them is 602v3 rom and the simpleX theme that goes with it and I've got the 605 stock deodexed rooted rom also. Since mobile sensei removed all the links to their roms it's hard to find them so if anyone wants one of those let me know. I should already have the 605 deodexed uploaded but i would have to upload the other one. Thanks again for the shuji link. 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

BDM80 said:


> Thank you very much for uploading and sharing that. I still have a couple roms from mobile sensei on my sdcard, one of them is 602v3 rom and the simpleX theme that goes with it and I've got the 605 stock deodexed rooted rom also. Since mobile sensei removed all the links to their roms it's hard to find them so if anyone wants one of those let me know. I should already have the 605 deodexed uploaded but i would have to upload the other one. Thanks again for the shuji link.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


No problem. A pinned thread should be made for all the dead ROMs out there.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

If you can still get on froyo, you could try fission. I remember that being really good


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

Rubix

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

